# Fintie Fire HD case



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Been researching cases for the Kindle Fire HD. I'm looking for a case that:

1. is lightweight, yet durable
2. has a magnetic closure
3. has the standalone thingy feature

I came across this case:
Fintie Folio PU Leather Case Cover for Kindle Fire HD 7 Inch Tablet... at 3.5 ounces, the lightest in weight that I've found.

Has anyone bought this? Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. How can they sell them for that price?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Maybe they're trying to gain a foothold in the hot Fire case market? 

In any case (he he), at that price I think I'll check it out.

I'll report back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice range of colors...

Betsy


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

I just ordered it. Should be here in a week or so. It's not eligible for two day Prime shipping. For now, they get the benefit of the doubt. It does sound like they have good customer service. they also have a Stylus that's more than reasonable.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Let us all know what you think.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I ordered it today. Agree Betsy--nice color choices. I picked the two-tone.

I'll be back with an opinion in a few days.


----------



## QponCutie (Oct 3, 2012)

They have the same case, eligible for prime shipping here http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Magenta-Leather-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B0098F5WEC/ref=pd_bxgy_cps_text_y?tag=kbpst-20 Comes out to the same price...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

QponCutie said:


> They have the same case, eligible for prime shipping here http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Magenta-Leather-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B0098F5WEC/ref=pd_bxgy_cps_text_y?tag=kbpst-20 Comes out to the same price...


Thanks for letting us know!

Seriously thinking of getting one of these in case I get a 7" HD... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's inexpensive and all. . . . .but I don't like that you have to slide the Fire all the way in.  That's just me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's inexpensive and all. . . . .but I don't like that you have to slide the Fire all the way in. That's just me.


As opposed to? Trying to think of other cases...For me, it's how my old Fire case worked, too, and as I rarely removed it from the case, it doesn't bother me. I guess if you take your Fire out a lot, it could be an issue. I guess there are also corner straps? Or the Amazon case, which is kind of snap in?

I haven't seen the Amazon cover for the Fire (we'll have to do lunch--I don't think you had one when I saw your Fire before) but I think sliding is easier than the way the eInk Kindles come in and out of the Amazon cases. Which I also like, but don't think is particularly easy to do. I'm always afraid I'm going to break something.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As opposed to? Trying to think of other cases...For me, it's how my old Fire case worked, too, and as I rarely removed it from the case, it doesn't bother me. I guess if you take your Fire out a lot, it could be an issue. I guess there are also corner straps? Or the Amazon case, which is kind of snap in?
> 
> I haven't seen the Amazon cover for the Fire (we'll have to do lunch--I don't think you had one when I saw your Fire before) but I think sliding is easier than the way the eInk Kindles come in and out of the Amazon cases. Which I also like, but don't think is particularly easy to do. I'm always afraid I'm going to break something.
> 
> Betsy


As opposed to the Amazon case where it snaps in and the front is completely un-obscured. Much like the way the amazon cover for the K4 works. Much sleeker, in my opinion. To me it's even more confining looking than corner straps.

Yeah, I ordered my Fire cover after the fact. . .didn't have it yet when you saw the thing.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As opposed to the Amazon case where it snaps in and the front is completely un-obscured. Much like the way the amazon cover for the K4 works. Much sleeker, in my opinion. To me it's even more confining looking than corner straps.
> 
> Yeah, I ordered my Fire cover after the fact. . .didn't have it yet when you saw the thing.


 When I got a popular case for my 1st generation fire there was an unanticipated problem. The case was a slide in type like the fintie. Problem was the case framed the screen too closely making it difficult to hit the little triangle on the edge that sent you back to the home icon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

omnibus34 said:


> When I got a popular case for my 1st generation fire there was an unanticipated problem. The case was a slide in type like the fintie. Problem was the case framed the screen too closely making it difficult to hit the little triangle on the edge that sent you back to the home icon.


Sorry to hear that; my similar case was fine. It'll be interesting to hear back from people who get this...

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Those cases look rather nice.  I may have to snag one once I get the new Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's inexpensive and all. . . . .but I don't like that you have to slide the Fire all the way in. That's just me.


I don't like that either - don't like the leather/pleather/whatever "framing" the screen. I got a couple of covers for under $10 last fall after the Fire was first released.

Not sure about what I'll want this time - maybe something like this one - $14.95 & Prime eligible:


or this one:



Both are similar to my favorite cheap-o case from last fall.

But really I've found I prefer something that just covers the back. I love this one on my 1st gen Fire - think I got it with one of those KSO accessories discounts:


----------



## 74Cuda (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I got the case today. The quality is what you would expect for the price. Headphones work with it which was the main reason for buying it since they didn't work with the Amazon case. The only thing is...................you have to put the Fire in upside down. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing. Everything DOES work though.


----------

